# أصحاب التطوير و الاختراع اليكم معلومات ( كاشف المعادن) عن



## abdelaliali (14 سبتمبر 2010)

أصحاب التطوير و الاختراع اليكم معلومات ( كاشف المعادن) عن

​
يبين المخطط دارة كاشف معادن، ويعتمد عمل هذه الدارة على مبدأ السوبرهيتروداين المستخدم في أجهزة الاستقبال.تستخدم هـذه الدارة مهزيـن ( RF)، ويثبت تردد كلا المهزين على تردد (5,5) ميغاهرتز. يتضمن المهز الأول الترانزستور ( T1)(BF949) ودارة مرشح (5,5) ميغاهرتز المستخدمة في قسم التردد المتوسط للصوت في التلفزيون. أما المهز الثاني فهو مهز كولبتس ويتضمن ( T3)(BF949) والملف ( L1) ويربط معه على التفرع مكثف ضبط ( VC1) . 
يمكن تسمية تردد كلا المهزين بـ ( Fx, Fy) حيث يتم مزجهما في المازج المؤلف من الترانزستور ( T2)(BF949) وفرق التردد الناتج عن عملية المزج هو ( Fx - Fy) حيث يتم وصل الخرج من مجمع الترانزستور ( T2)(BF949) إلى مرحلة الكاشف والمؤلفة من الثنائيين ( D1, D2) وكلاهما نوع ( OA79) ، ويتم بعدها وصل خرج هذين الثنائيين إلى مرشح تمرير حزمة ضيقة والمرشح مؤلف من المقاومة ( R12) وقيمتها (10)كيلوأوم ومكثفين سعة الواحد (15) نانوفاراد المكثفان ( C6, C10) ، ثـم تمـرر الإشــارة لمضخم تردد صوتي ( IC1 , TDA2822M) وذلك من خلال المقاومة المتغيرة ( VR1) ويتــم وصل خـرج الدارة المتكاملـة إلى سماعة (1) وات (8) أوم. يتألف الملف من (15) لفة من سلك ( 25 SWG) قطر اللفة (4) إنش أي ما يعادل (10) سم وتثبت اللفات بواسطة الورنيش. 
أما آلية عمل الدارة فهو التالي: يكون المهزان في الحالة العادية عند تردد واحد وبالتالي يكون تردد خرج المازج صفر أي في حال عدم وجود أي قطعة معدنية جانب الملف. يتم ضبط التردد عند القيمة صفر بواسطة مكثف الضبط ( VC1) وفي هذه الحالة لا يصدر أي صوت عن السماعة، ولكن عند مرور الملف بالقرب من قطعة معدنية فعندها ستغير القطعة المعدنية من تحرض الملف وبالتالي يتغير تردد المهز الثاني، وسيكون الفرق بين ( Fx - Fy) ذو قيمة معينة وسيؤدي إلى صدور صوت عن السماعة. تمكننا هذه الدارة من كشف المعادن غير الظاهرة وهي سهلة التركيب ومفيدة.


كما هناك

مجموعة من مخططات كاشف المعادن ​ 
au http;

​ http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Projects/​


----------



## رسام2 (22 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك يا مهندس على المواقع الجميلة


----------



## احمد عكش (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بابكريحى (23 أغسطس 2011)

لك كل الشكر على هذه المعلومة القيمة جدا واعتقد ان كل المكونات متواجدة فى السوق


----------

